
92% of Millennials Do Not Trust Financial Institutions with Money Matters - z0a
http://financeography.com/92-of-millennials-do-not-trust-financial-institutions-with-money-matters/
======
jstewartmobile
From what I remember of the Bible, the only act of physical violence Christ
committed with his own two hands was turning over the tables of the
moneylenders in the temple.

Looking at what Goldman and JP Morgan have done to our country, and to the
world, it would be a beautiful thing if more people distrusted financial
institutions.

